# Osprey Raptor review...from long time Mule user



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I know I'm not the only one looking to try a different pack for biking so I thought I'd post this review comparing the two.

To start let me say I've been using Camelbak Mule's almost exclusively for more than 14 years (along with a H.A.W.G). Always loved them. When my (2nd) long time Mule was stolen 2 years ago or so I bought another about a year ago. Hi-viz orange in color (b/c it was discounted).

New Mule:
Cons: 
This pack is not what I remembered from previous Mules. The color is no biggie to me mostly, but this hi-viz orange turned to a nasty white/grey/yellow color depending on where the Arizona sun hit it the most. Looks like garbage after just one year. 
-At least one zipper pull failed in this time as well and one of the buckles has morphed into a shape that makes connecting it with the other end difficult, I have to squeeze the prongs together to make the connection. 
-The material is highly scuffed and a bit ragged in places. My old school Mules felt like they would easily last a decade.
-Bladder holder...it's a rigid pocket within the pack that holds the 'handle' of the bladder up high. This is useful but I feel like I'm always in battle with it when trying to load a full bladder. It's in the way but serves it's purpose. A pro and con I suppose. 
Pros: 
-Price...can be found for under $90 or less if you are patient in your shopping.
-Quick disconnect at bottom of hose with shut-off valve. *Highly *useful. You can remove the hose at the base of the bladder even with the pack full of water. Makes life easy when adding ice/water from the fridge dispenser. I also like the large round opening. It's rigid and easy-peasy to hold with one hand and add water.
-Magnetic hose holder thingy actually works well. When I first got the pack I was skeptical as my old ones did not have this feature and I felt no need for such a feature. After using it for a year I've come to appreciate it. It works and is secure and mostly intuitive to place back where it came from.
-3L bladder comes standard. I think it's the Crux or whatever. It only takes a 1/4 turn to seat it and it's easy to loosen (I've had to use large slip joint pliers to loosen the old style at times and used to grease the threads with olive oil, this is a *HUGE *improvement). Even on 2 hours rides, 3L is a good thing in summertime Phoenix heat, ymmv. 
-Bladder area is somewhat insulated to keep water/ice cool. Again, a good thing for Phoenix area riding where in August late afternoon rides starting at 6pm can be 105 degrees or so. 
-Water flow is good if not great when you need it.

Raptor 14: Got it for X-mas and the quality is top notch (so far, only two rides with it).

Pros: 
-Never thought I'd have any use for the tiny hip pockets but I was wrong. I put my Allen wrenches in there and while trying to dial in my X2 shock I had easy access to them without removing the pack. Previously I put them in my shorts pocket if I was knowingly going to make adjustments that day but that is uncomfortable while peddling so this was good. Not sure what else I would stash there but they are there if you need them. Gel packs maybe for those who use them?
-Comfort... good if not great.. better than my current Mule. Once I realized I could move the sternum strap up/down I got the pack quite comfy. At first glance it doesn't seem the chest straps are adjustable, but I was wrong. 
-Pockets...Plenty of them. The one that only zips from the side seemed odd at first but I got used to it right away. There are basically two outer pockets for a shirt or extra headbands or whatever that don't require any zippering. I used both today with an outer layer long sleeve shirt in the biggest pocket and extra headbands in the smaller.
-Tool pouch...it sits at the bottom of the pack and has it's own designated zipper. It seems quite unnecessary at first but I loaded my tire irons, multi too, patch kit, quick links and some other stuff in there. It sits at the very bottom of the pack so imo that's the best place to keep the heavier items. I like it since it's out of the way and I'll rarely need those items. They'll be out of the way when digging into the other compartments for everyday items.

Cons:
-Price...$150 retail is simply overboard imo compared to Mule. It's nice, but not $50 or $70 nicer. My wife got my Raptor with a 25% discount so it's palatable. I've never paid more than $80 or so for my Mules but I shop for deals and wait until they show up.
-Drinking hose...when riding it sits over the sternum strap to your left (routed from the right side) instead of down the side. At first I thought it would be annoying laying over my chest but after cutting down the hose an inch it's not a problem at all. The problem is the magnetic attachment. At least 3 times today I reached for the hose on my sternum strap only to find in flailing around by itself where it normally would be secured on my Mule. The magnet could be stronger or use a similar, yet seemingly over complicated Mule solution (which works quite well) 
-Hose routing from pack...There is a zipper to fully remove the bladder and hose at one time. Great idea. Stock it comes with the hose routed under a stretchy loop that inhibits the ability to remove the bladder and hose at one time easily. I simply re-routed the hose to omit this loop, problem solved.
-Bladder...It's a fold-able top type of bladder. You fill it, fold over the top and slide a plastic bracket over it. It works. It's also a bit of a dance to keep the top fully open to add water and ice. At least compared to the wide mouth rigid opening on the Camelbak. I'll figure it out better with more uses.
-2.5L bladder. For the size of the pack I'd prefer 3L but that's just me. 
-Water flow is restricted compared to the Camelbak. You have to work for it when you really need it.
-Badder area doesn't seem to be insulated whatsoever

TLDR?
I love the Osprey Raptor 14 pack vs. my current version of the Mule. It's a keeper. I do prefer the current Camelbak bladder set-up. I might morph the two and get the best of both and find a way to deal with the hose dangle (Neodymium magnets and glue?)


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Delete


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Is that site even legit?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I strongly prefer Osprey packs over Camelback. Be very wary of storing hard/potentially sharp objects in those hip pockets. I have the scars to show why it's a bad idea.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

bcriverjunky said:


> Is that site even legit?


Find out. Item in cart and Paypal option for checkout, so you are protected if not. I have no need for a new pack, but at that price it's tempting even though it a poopy color.

Deleted my first post. Site has bad reviews and can't be trusted.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I switched from Camelbak to Osprey in 2015. I still have (and use) my original Raven (women's) version of the Raptor. I purchased the smaller Kitsuma pack 3 years ago. My husband also has the Raven and Syncro. We use these packs year round. Excellent investment ; no complaints

Thank you for the detailed review for everyone else. I appreciated the value of this pack years ago


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

I have Osprey's Seral lumber pack and generally really like it for shorter rides. My biggest frustration with it is the magnetic fastener, which as you indicate in your review, seems to frequently fail to hold the hose in place. After reading your review I was looking at the different magnetic fasteners available - I see options from Osprey, Camelbak and Platypus. Any reason to think any of these work better than the others?


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice little write-up. Similar to you I went from a 15 year old HAWG to a Raptor 14. I loved having more pockets for better organization. I haven't had any issues with the magnetic hose latch not working though. Mine is the year older design though, maybe they changed it? Durability has been ok. It seems to be a thinner fabric and it already has some small holes in it from crashes.
When this one dies, I don't think I would replace it with another Raptor though. My raptor still has a 3L bladder, but the new ones like yours only have 2.5L. The smaller bladder is a killer. When it starts getting warm out side the 3L only gives me 90 minutes of ride time. I don't want to go any smaller. But if the Mule isn't what it used to be either I may have to start looking elsewhere.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

offroadcmpr said:


> Nice little write-up. Similar to you I went from a 15 year old HAWG to a Raptor 14. I loved having more pockets for better organization. I haven't had any issues with the magnetic hose latch not working though. Mine is the year older design though, maybe they changed it? Durability has been ok. It seems to be a thinner fabric and it already has some small holes in it from crashes.
> When this one dies, I don't think I would replace it with another Raptor though. My raptor still has a 3L bladder, but the new ones like yours only have 2.5L. The smaller bladder is a killer. When it starts getting warm out side the 3L only gives me 90 minutes of ride time. I don't want to go any smaller. But if the Mule isn't what it used to be either I may have to start looking elsewhere.


You can drink that much water, but you're not going to absorb it in that short time so it's not going to do much for you while riding.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Have an Osprey 14 in the rotation the last few years. Also been through a few Mules, and a Hawg. By far the best pack, if you gotta wear one, is the Camel low rider (LR) Skyline. Keeps the weight low and you barely feel it. Best of all it dramatically reduces sweaty back. I ride a lot in the cold and damp. Getting a sweat soaked back from a pack chills me too much deep into rides. Can't stand wearing packs actually, but LR packs from Camel are by far my favorite. Hoping they come out with a higher volume version of the Skyline LR.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I wish the Raptor/Raven came with the rigid mesh like that of the Syncro.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

I went from a 15ish year old mule to the Raptor 14 last year. Pretty spot on review from my experiences. That said, I am much about ditching the pack and really only wear it now for longer or all day type rides. 

IMO Osprey makes a much better pack, I still think i like the Camelbak bladders a little better though. I still use the Camelbak bladder in my hunting/hiking pack.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

richde said:


> You can drink that much water, but you're not going to absorb it in that short time so it's not going to do much for you while riding.


If I feel thirsty on a ride I drink. When it's hot that tends to be a lot. I rarely have to pee on a ride, nor soon after I get back. So I don't feel like I'm drinking too much.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll admit that how much water one needs is completely dependent on the person and where they ride. That's why I noted in my review that I ride in Phoenix. When it's super hot out and the sun is beating down on you like you're riding under a broiler even though it's 9 a.m.,your ride is done if you're out of water, period. you may not be able to actually absorb that water properly during you're riding time, but it will keep you riding, and alive, no joke. It not only provides hydration but it's simply cools your core temperature and keeps riding at least possible. I also frequently simply pour it on my head. This is completely specific to the conditions I ride in of course. Phoenix summertime riding is totally possible but it takes extra precautions, acclimation and cold, cold water ime. 

But my review is not so much about the amount of water, that's a personal preference. Bladders, for the most part can be swapped for whatever suits your needs and a 3L bladder filled with 1L of water weighs only slightly more than a 1 liter bladder completely full, and provides me flexibility within the same pack.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have had my Raptor 14 for at least 4 years now, and between riding and my job, it has a ton of miles on it. It was the red, but is now "Sun-faded/dirt rubbed pink"...probably would call it "adobe" honestly

It has been the "first contact point" for many of my wrecks, and I can't believe I have not burst the bladder on many occasions. Also, nothing ever came out of the pockets in those wrecks...

have gone through 3 of the little clear bite-valve things, and Osprey always sends new, no questions asked for free...also ripper off the little magnet holder thing on a tree branch, and they sent a replacement of that as well.

other than my bike itself, and my 1Up hitch rack, it is probably one ofd the best gear purchases I made. Like Cyclelisious, my wife has a Raven, but it is not as beat up as mine.

another happy Osprey customer!!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^
Interesting you mention the little clear bite valve. My first impressions of that left me feeling like it won't last very long. Good to know replacements are available, free is even better! When I get a chance I'm going to see if the camelbak bite valve will fit onto the osprey hose.

I know I said this before but overall I much prefer the camelbak bladder, the quick disconnect at the bottom, the bite valve and the filler opening. I think they dialed that in pretty well at this point. I don't know if CamelBak has a patent on that set up or not but it seems to me other manufacturers are simply being different for the sake of being different.

As to customer service experiences, I will have to say Camebak has been good with me. I can think of two occasions where a buckle or strap broke and after reaching out to them to inquire about a replacement they simply sent me new ones, no questions asked. Good to hear Osprey has treated you just as well.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Thank you for the detailed review for everyone else. I appreciated the value of this pack years ago


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

eatdrinkride said:


> ^^^
> Interesting you mention the little clear bite valve. My first impressions of that left me feeling like it won't last very long. Good to know replacements are available, free is even better! When I get a chance I'm going to see if the camelbak bite valve will fit onto the osprey hose.
> 
> I know I said this before but overall I much prefer the camelbak bladder, the quick disconnect at the bottom, the bite valve and the filler opening. I think they dialed that in pretty well at this point. I don't know if CamelBak has a patent on that set up or not but it seems to me other manufacturers are simply being different for the sake of being different.
> ...


I actually had a Camelback before the Raptor for about 15 years, and the bag itself finally just had too much...it was torn, dirty, beat up. It had been a 2 liter bladder, and only had 1 pocket. I had no real beef with Camelback, but one of my students had the Raptor 14 for hiking and was using it at school, and that is what turned me on to it.

I think the Raptor is easier to fill etc, but everyone has the way they like to do it.


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

SqueakyWheel73 said:


> I have Osprey's Seral lumber pack and generally really like it for shorter rides. My biggest frustration with it is the magnetic fastener, which as you indicate in your review, seems to frequently fail to hold the hose in place. After reading your review I was looking at the different magnetic fasteners available - I see options from Osprey, Camelbak and Platypus. Any reason to think any of these work better than the others?


I have the same issue with my Seral pack. One solution I found was to put the end of the hose in the small zipper pocket on the belt.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Had another ride today with the raptor. Before I left I moved the hose so that it routes through the attachment on the bladder on the opposite side that it came stock. Today the hose only dropped off the magnet maybe twice and I'm pretty sure I knocked it off with my arm or shoulder.. there's a little bit more slack at the end of the hose now so I think that helps. I probably shouldn't have cut it in the first

I still think I'm going to get a couple very small neodymium magnets to add for security.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I've been using my Raptor for about 3 years and like you, I came from a succession of Mules. I do have the 3.0 L bladder, which I like a lot better than the roll top Hydrapak one, but the Hydrapak roll top is way easier to clean. I have been pleased with the Raptor. My magnets work pretty well until they get old, then Osprey will send new ones. I like the hip belt pouches for food or money or 420 or all of the above. I would be wary about keeping sharp objects in them.

But as happy as I am about the pack itself, Osprey is a kick-ass company. Their All-Mighty Guarantee is legit! I had some issues with zippers getting stuck and one that broke. Sent it in to them and they replaced them all, sent a new magnet, and a new bladder. Had everything back in like 2 weeks.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^
What 3L bladder are you using?


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

eatdrinkride said:


> ^^^
> What 3L bladder are you using?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^
Thanks. I ordered one of the new versions of the 3L bladders from Osprey. Hopefully it fits in my Raptor pack ok.


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

To those who have the Raptor 14....how easy is it to load a full bladder into the pack? I recently bought a Camelbak Lobo (big mistake) and just fight the darn thing trying to get an even 3/4 full bladder in it.

Also, regarding the Hydrapak....does the top seal really well? I take the bladder out immediately after each ride and keep it in the refridgerator (laying horizonally) until I need it again.

Finally...EDR...let me know if that 3L bladder fits your newer Raptor 14. I'm also in Phoenix and can't really see having anything but a 3L in the summer time. Even if I don't plan on using that amount is it nice to have it with in case something goes wrong.

Thx!!!

DC


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DustyChap said:


> To those who have the Raptor 14....how easy is it to load a full bladder into the pack? I recently bought a Camelbak Lobo (big mistake) and just fight the darn thing trying to get an even 3/4 full bladder in it.
> 
> Also, regarding the Hydrapak....does the top seal really well? I take the bladder out immediately after each ride and keep it in the refridgerator (laying horizonally) until I need it again.
> 
> ...


it is super easy to load it in...my Raptor 14 is about 8 years old now, so newer models may differ.

my hydropack is also 8 years old, and the top seals great...it is a screw on top, so you do have to be careful about miss threading it, but it is so solid when closed that I have wrecked multiple times, landing on the pack first, and there were no bursts...after 8 years, the only thing I have had to replace was the little clear bite tube thing

I also fill up, and store the pack in the fridge in the summer...usually fill it with ice cubes, then the rest with water. It stays cool for a decent amount of time...about an hour and a half or so


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

DustyChap said:


> To those who have the Raptor 14....how easy is it to load a full bladder into the pack? I recently bought a Camelbak Lobo (big mistake) and just fight the darn thing trying to get an even 3/4 full bladder in it.
> 
> Also, regarding the Hydrapak....does the top seal really well? I take the bladder out immediately after each ride and keep it in the refridgerator (laying horizonally) until I need it again.
> 
> ...


Ya, for me summer riding means 3L minimum (with ice) even for 60-90 minute rides. I often go after work before sunset in July and August and even then it can be over 105 degrees sometimes.

The simple closure works. It seals perfectly.

I should have the 3L from REI on Friday so I'll chime back in about fitment then. I'm expecting it might be a little tight but for summer riding it's not like I need to stash extra clothes or a jacket in the outer pockets. It's pretty much a tube, some tools, keys, phone and lots of water. To date the 2.5L has been fine even for 3-4 hrs (20 miles out and back) at Picket Post twice now. But temps were in the low 60's and almost chilly at times.


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

Excellent....thank you both for your input. Looks like I'll probably be trying a Raptor 14.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Dusty, what don't you like about the Lobo. Overall size?

On an side note I paid more attention to the bladder pocket size today when filling for a ride. Seems like it will fit a full 3L no problem. Lot's or room. We'll see.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I went from a 70 oz. Camelback Rogue to a 100 oz. Raptor 14 almost 5 years ago.

When I bought it, I tried the Mule at the same time. I picked the Raptor because I liked the fit better than the Mule. Still love it today.

I reviewed it here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-h...rey-raptor-14-vs-camelbak-mule-nv-990978.html


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Been using a Raptor 10 for 3 years or so now. Mine came with a 100oz bladder. I didn't even know they sold it with less but maybe it's different with the 14. Definitely the best pack I've ever owned, everything is very well thought out on it.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Fajita Dave said:


> Been using a Raptor 10 for 3 years or so now. Mine came with a 100oz bladder. I didn't even know they sold it with less but maybe it's different with the 14. Definitely the best pack I've ever owned, everything is very well thought out on it.


I looked for a 14 with a 3L and couldn't fine one. The guy at REI even said his came with a 3L bladder and quick disconnect. All the ones on the rack had neither.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

eatdrinkride said:


> I looked for a 14 with a 3L and couldn't fine one. The guy at REI even said his came with a 3L bladder and quick disconnect. All the ones on the rack had neither.


I wonder if the 100oz was taking up to much of the 14L capacity in the pack. My 10 loses a whole lot of capacity with the full 100oz bladder compared to only filling it to 70oz.

Mine didn't come with a quick disconnect hose which has been a total pain to clean. I'm on the verge of ordering a new bladder anyway since this 3 year old one is probably overdue to be replaced.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Got the 3L today. Fits just fine even filled completely full. This bladder is wider than the smaller one and there's tons of room in the pack side to side.

The magnet on this bladder seems a lot stronger and it also came with its own magnet retainer that you can apply to the sternum strap. I don't think I'm going to have any more problems with the hose popping off its catch. also the quick disconnect hoses are interchangeable between my Camelback and the osprey. The fittings are identical. Not sure why you would ever want to do that but you can should the need arise.

Too bad this bladder doesn't come shipped with the Raptor. Having to purchase this (way too expensive) bladder on top of the price of the Raptor has made this pack a not so good value. . Luckily I really like it and I got both items 20% off.


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

eatdrinkride said:


> Dusty, what don't you like about the Lobo. Overall size?
> 
> On an side note I paid more attention to the bladder pocket size today when filling for a ride. Seems like it will fit a full 3L no problem. Lot's or room. We'll see.


EDR...regarding the Lobo there are a few things I'm just not crazy about:
- The overall size. It's really small. Room for some small tools, quick links, zip ties, TP, etc but not even enough room for even one tube. I have a small pump that won't fit within the enclosed part of the pack so it has to stay on the outside. Barely fits my phone (and I don't have one of those monster phones). Bottom line is even though I don't like that part it's my fault for getting such a small pack.
- It does have the 3L bladder but man oh man it's a pain in the rear end trying to get it in the pack if it's full. This morning I had to empty out the little amount of stuff I had in the pack and it was still a chore.
- The drinking tube:
- Routing ends up rubbing the top of my shoulder
- The tube is really short
- The bite valve is this odd 45 degree deal that makes is so that you have to really bend the tube in order to use it.

Beyond that it's typical Camelbak....seems really well built, light weight and really very comfortable to wear.

Fortunately, I got a really good deal on it so I think it will become just a hiking pack. I think it would do well for that .... except for the crazy dance you have to do with it to put a full bladder in it. 

Thank you for confirming the 3L bladder fits. Think I will get the Raptor and use the 2.5L. I've got an extra of the old Camelbak 3L bladders. Maybe I can get that to fit.

(You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to eatdrinkride again.)


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

I got my Raptor 14 in today.....Wow!!! What an awesome pack. They've put a ton of thought into this one. Amazing how easy it is to load a full bladder into a pretty full pack. I haven't had a chance to ride with it yet...that will be tomorrow but it seems pretty comfortable.

I had a couple of extra Camelbak 3L bladders handy....filled one up and it dropped right in and works like a charm. I shoulda done this a loooong time ago. 

DC


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

DustyChap said:


> I got my Raptor 14 in today.....Wow!!! What an awesome pack. They've put a ton of thought into this one. Amazing how easy it is to load a full bladder into a pretty full pack. I haven't had a chance to ride with it yet...that will be tomorrow but it seems pretty comfortable.
> 
> I had a couple of extra Camelbak 3L bladders handy....filled one up and it dropped right in and works like a charm. I shoulda done this a loooong time ago.
> 
> DC


Yeah it is a nice design that's for sure. What are you going to do with the camelbak hose, let it flap? I suppose you could remove the magnet from the osprey hose and simply put it on the camelbak one. I don't see why not.

On an side note, I actually used the little roll out tool pouch at the bottom of the pack yesterday. Out at Hawes my shifting got all wonky because the cable came loose from the nut at the derailleur. I was in a sandy wash and rolled it out and it was actually quite useful.


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

The magnet from the Osprey hose fits perfectly on the Camelbak hose. Almost like it was made for it.

The tool pouch looks pretty cool. Hoping I don't have to use it for a while. ;-)


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

DustyChap said:


> The magnet from the Osprey hose fits perfectly on the Camelbak hose. Almost like it was made for it.
> 
> The tool pouch looks pretty cool. Hoping I don't have to use it for a while. ;-)


One of my first complaints with the Raptor was that the magnet kept getting bumped and the hose would fall. I figured that out now. Instead of putting the magnet catch way to the end of the hose where it fits really tight over the connection point of the hose and valve...I leave it 1/2 inch or so away, just over the rubber hose itself (made difficult with the first bladder because I cut the hose short), that way when the magnet is attached the hose can move freely back and forth when I bump it with my shoulder or bicep. No issues since I made that change.

Not some sort of revelation just hoping to help others in the future. This is a review thread after all, lol.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Rock the Raptor 14 all winter. Raptor 10 in the summer and a 6 liter Osprey minimalist for Wednesday Night World Championships. Also have a 22 liter Osprey that may have saved my life going OTB on Lower Porcupine Single Track four years ago.

They make great stuff and warranty what they sell.


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

eatdrinkride said:


> One of my first complaints with the Raptor was that the magnet kept getting bumped and the hose would fall. I figured that out now. Instead of putting the magnet catch way to the end of the hose where it fits really tight over the connection point of the hose and valve...I leave it 1/2 inch or so away, just over the rubber hose itself (made difficult with the first bladder because I cut the hose short), that way when the magnet is attached the hose can move freely back and forth when I bump it with my shoulder or bicep. No issues since I made that change.
> 
> Not some sort of revelation just hoping to help others in the future. This is a review thread after all, lol.


Interesting...I'll try that tomorrow. I did notice that I bumped the hose off the magnet connection a couple of times yesterday. This is the first pack I've had with the magnet so just letting it hang almost seemed more normal to me. lol

I'll try moving the magnet back a little bit.

Thx!!!

DC


----------



## bestoutdoorgears (Apr 5, 2020)

We sometimes give more importance to gear or clothes. It makes the commute that much nicer. Thank you for posting this, and sharing your knowledge! I look forward to putting all of this info. to good use.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, self isolation keeps this thread going and going, at least for me, lol.

Something else I found useful today.

Wanted to go to the park today with my kid to goof around on the bikes. I don't have a bottle holder but needed to bring water. I emptied the Raptor of my spare tube. Then realized the roll up tool pouch completely comes out just by unhooking the loops that hold it. Lightened my load to nothing but water in seconds but still keeps all the tools in place. Kinda cool.

And early on I said I much preferred the Camelback bladder opening but after some time now with the fold-over type I'm quite happy with it. It's far more streamlined without the bulky plastic opening and handle. Zero complaints.

After using it for a while if I could think of one item to nitpick, and believe me this is really nitpicking, I would ask that the little fastener that holds the bladder up high in the pack was an adjustable strap. It's very short and you have to fidget with it to run it through the bladder and fasten it. If you could stretch it out, loop it together and then cinch it tight it would just be easier that's all. First world problems for sure.


----------

